# Would Peacocks and a Ps. Blue Dolphin be OK together?



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a 6-foot long, 125G tank with more open space than ornaments.
Here is the link in case my TANKS button has not shown up yet:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/disp ... tank=19528

I have 6 Labs.
I plan to add 6 Yellow Tail Aceis and about 10 or 12 different small male Peacocks.
I would like to add a male Pseudotropheus sp. "Blue Dolphin" (Ndonga) - Giant Demasoni
Has anyone tried this and is it feasible?

If you have any suggestions about which Peacocks to use, I am all ears.


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, I have one in my mixed malawi tank and he was the smallest one in there for a little while and nobody ever bothered it. really cool fish. cool sky blue compared to fryeri's and others i have


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never kept them, but as a general rule mbuna are to active and aggressive and stress most peacocks and haps. The obvious exceptions are labs, rusties, and maybe acei. Reading the profile and the fact that it is called giant demasoni makes me think that it would too active and perhaps too aggessive. It is possible that the mix could work from a survival standpoint, meaning that no one would die, but if your peacocks are too stressed, they will not show their ful color and eventually the constant stress will lead to a shortened lifespan. I would NOT try it, but that's just my $0.02


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have 3 Male Peacocks 3", and a 1 3" Taiwan Reef in with 5, 2-4inch Labs Labs and 3 4" Giant Demasoni. They are not coloring up well, and I'm planning to move them. They were just starting to color up when it was Labs, Acei and Rustues in my 100 gallon. I'm not sure if it ws the move, the tank size, or the Giant Demasonis.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As mentioned, since you prefer not to add any rock to your decor, you might want to avoid the mbuna.


----------



## Metalshade (Feb 14, 2009)

Ahh! Come on. Just one little itty bitty tiny Giant Dem (Dolphin).
I knew it was a shot in the dark.
You know my wife is all about tons of color.
Cannot have fish that won't color up, or be uncomfortable for that matter.
I will have to pass, and stick with the Peacocks.

Thanks all

L8r,
Michael


----------

